# Syrian applicants for Subclass 189 Visa



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all

Any successful Syrian applicants for subclass 189 visa? How long did the process take with you before you got your grants? And for those who are still waiting for grants, how long have you been waiting and what were you told by the immigration department? Grateful for any advice from Syrian applicants.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Saz,

I submitted my application on 19th Feb. 2015 for 189 .

Still waiting !!


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for that. We applied late March. We were told our application is out for external checks. Fingers crossed you get your grant soon.



WNSS said:


> Hi Saz,
> 
> I submitted my application on 19th Feb. 2015 for 189 .
> 
> Still waiting !!


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Thanks for that. We applied late March. We were told our application is out for external checks. Fingers crossed you get your grant soon.


Thanks, same to you
I have just called them this morning, still the same old story ..."Routine Check ".

My agent told me its cus Im Syrian it will take " time".

In my case , it has been more than 6 months now , dont know how long it will take further.

Lets hope for the best !


----------



## imis (Sep 1, 2015)

I am a Syrian as well and have been in Dubai for 35 years. I submitted the application for 190 on 06 August 2015. Waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## ayham_aboalheem (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello Syrians,
I got the invitation to apply for SA subclass 190
My wife is going to do the IELTS test now
but as all,I am worry about the external security check.
I am living here in Dubai continuously for 10 years.
is that an advantage for me or still the same???
guys can I make landing only then to come to Dubai to finalize everything before I go back for ever to Australia ?
Allah 7ayo all Syrians


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

imis said:


> I am a Syrian as well and have been in Dubai for 35 years. I submitted the application for 190 on 06 August 2015. Waiting for CO to be assigned.


Same here Ayham, Im In Dubai since 15 Years as well, its long wait ....Good Luck.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

ayham_aboalheem said:


> Hello Syrians,
> I got the invitation to apply for SA subclass 190
> My wife is going to do the IELTS test now
> but as all,I am worry about the external security check.
> ...


Once you get the visa, you can go for landing only and back to Dubai to sort out your issues before final re-locating .

As for the years you spent in Dubai, I dont think it will make any difference , External Check will be done ....and it takes time ...at least that what is going on in my case !!

My application has been submitted on Feb. all fees paid ...and im waiting still .

Looks, it is taking 8 -12 Months after submitting the application and paying the fees.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello Ayham

My husband is the main applicant (Syrian). He was born and raised in Kuwait and still we went for external checks. But i heard 190 visa is a higher priority so maybe checks will be expedited for you? Inshallah you all finish quickly.

We are not planning on moving immediately when we receive our PR inshallah. WNSS explained this I think.

Best of luck!



ayham_aboalheem said:


> Hello Syrians,
> I got the invitation to apply for SA subclass 190
> My wife is going to do the IELTS test now
> but as all,I am worry about the external security check.
> ...


----------



## imis (Sep 1, 2015)

ayham_aboalheem said:


> Hello Syrians, I got the invitation to apply for SA subclass 190 My wife is going to do the IELTS test now but as all,I am worry about the external security check. I am living here in Dubai continuously for 10 years. is that an advantage for me or still the same??? guys can I make landing only then to come to Dubai to finalize everything before I go back for ever to Australia ? Allah 7ayo all Syrians


I think being in Dubai for such long period should be an advantage. Try to proof it with all document you have. I have even provided my vaccination card dated 1981.

Hope the best for all Syrians.


----------



## ayham_aboalheem (Jan 9, 2014)

Lady & gentlemen...I want to thank you for your replies.
I wish the best for all.
any one is going to Adelaide same as me ????
coz i have to live there for 2 years.
anyway ,my process is still at the beginning.Still my wife has to do the english exam after 20 days.
and really I am afraid to start new life in Aus.
I don't know what is waiting for me.
guys my name is ayham fawakherji if you want to know each other on Facebook.
good luck all.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

No reason to be afraid. Every new venture has its risks and rewards. Take it as a stepping stone for something new and treat it as an adventure. Life is nothing without a little risk. It's what makes us feel alive  Best of luck with your process.



ayham_aboalheem said:


> Lady & gentlemen...I want to thank you for your replies.
> I wish the best for all.
> any one is going to Adelaide same as me ????
> coz i have to live there for 2 years.
> ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello everyone ..

Any good news for new grants ?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope. Not yet.




nightcrawler said:


> Hello everyone ..
> 
> Any good news for new grants ?


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just want to share the good news with you , I have got my grant letters today after 7 months waiting.

Wish you a very soon grant .


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Alf alf alf mabrook! Such lovely news today! 

Did you have to follow up the request with them or did they send you the grant directly?





WNSS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to share the good news with you , I have got my grant letters today after 7 months waiting.
> 
> Wish you a very soon grant .


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Alf alf alf mabrook! Such lovely news today!
> 
> Did you have to follow up the request with them or did they send you the grant directly?


Thanks Saz , I have followed few times since 2 months , yesterday I have sent an e-mail asking about the status and if i can do anything to accelerate the process ...today i got it "Al Hamdolilah ".


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thats wonderful! 

We did our process through an agent. They followed up end of August and they were told that they are awaiting the results of the external checks to finalize the application. So I will wait till end of October to ask the agent to follow up again if we don't receive something by then (some officers are happy to answer our queries, others insist the queries must go through the agent.)

Again, alf mabrook 




WNSS said:


> Thanks Saz , I have followed few times since 2 months , yesterday I have sent an e-mail asking about the status and if i can do anything to accelerate the process ...today i got it "Al Hamdolilah ".


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Thats wonderful!
> 
> We did our process through an agent. They followed up end of August and they were told that they are awaiting the results of the external checks to finalize the application. So I will wait till end of October to ask the agent to follow up again if we don't receive something by then (some officers are happy to answer our queries, others insist the queries must go through the agent.)
> 
> Again, alf mabrook


I used not to contact them directly , all through my agent , but since end of July , I started make phone calls each 3 weeks ..then emails every 2 weeks ...looks the time frame for Syrians 6 -9 months .


----------



## imis (Sep 1, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to share the good news with you , I have got my grant letters today after 7 months waiting. Wish you a very soon grant .


Mabrook.. This is very good news.. At least we can see there is VISA for Syrians.

Good luck in your future life )


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to share the good news with you , I have got my grant letters today after 7 months waiting. Wish you a very soon grant .



Congrats WNSS, what a great news ..

Did you go through employment verification? And what was last updated status and date on your immiaccount?


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> Congrats WNSS, what a great news ..
> 
> Did you go through employment verification? And what was last updated status and date on your immiaccount?


Thanks NightCrawler.

Well Im not aware of any verification done , and My agent informed me regarding the grant . In my immiaccount the status now is Finalized .

Best of the luck for all of you guys.


----------



## zainer (Feb 24, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Thanks NightCrawler.
> 
> Well Im not aware of any verification done , and My agent informed me regarding the grant . In my immiaccount the status now is Finalized .
> 
> Best of the luck for all of you guys.


Hello Fellows,
I am really glad to find dedicated thread to share Syrian experience.
I will share three samples:
my friend applied in Jan 2014 and got the visa July 2015 (18 months, 189 Visa)
another case, he applied in Oct 2014 and got the Visa after 9 months, 189 Visa.
last case he applied in Oct and got the Visa in July 2015 (190 Visa , which has higher priority).

So dont worry , Visas are granted but it takes time, now it is taking around 10 months after submitting PCC and medical checks.

@ NWSS, inshallah Alf Mabrook, what is the allowenss time to do landing


----------



## zainer (Feb 24, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Thanks NightCrawler.
> 
> Well Im not aware of any verification done , and My agent informed me regarding the grant . In my immiaccount the status now is Finalized .
> 
> Best of the luck for all of you guys.


Mabrook again, what is ur visa type 189 or 190 ?


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

zainer said:


> Hello Fellows,
> I am really glad to find dedicated thread to share Syrian experience.
> I will share three samples:
> my friend applied in Jan 2014 and got the visa July 2015 (18 months, 189 Visa)
> ...


You are right Zainer , the visa for Syrians in General taking any time between 6-10 months from application date.

My first entry should be before March-2016.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

zainer said:


> Mabrook again, what is ur visa type 189 or 190 ?


Thanks, mine is 189.


----------



## zainer (Feb 24, 2015)

WNSS said:


> You are right Zainer , the visa for Syrians in General taking any time between 6-10 months from application date.
> 
> My first entry should be before March-2016.


Salam , just trying to understand how they calcualte this period.
when did you apply PCC and Medical check.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

zainer said:


> Salam , just trying to understand how they calcualte this period.
> when did you apply PCC and Medical check.


PCC and Medicals submitted early March , thats why my cutoff date is the same .


----------



## zainer (Feb 24, 2015)

WNSS said:


> PCC and Medicals submitted early March , thats why my cutoff date is the same .


Good luck, I have submitted PCC and medicals on early Feb, It should be released soon Insha'a Allah


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

zainer said:


> Good luck, I have submitted PCC and medicals on early Feb, It should be released soon Insha'a Allah


All the best, it shouldn't take much time , try to drop nice tone e-mails to them , it might help.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Good morning fellows , as most of us are undergoing the same long process, why don't we create a what's app group to share our latest updates


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi mates 

There is a new Syrian applicant has got his visa grant recently ..

It took almost 8 months ..

Good luck for rest of us


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's always good to hear.



nightcrawler said:


> Hi mates
> 
> There is a new Syrian applicant has got his visa grant recently ..
> 
> ...


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> Hi mates
> 
> There is a new Syrian applicant has got his visa grant recently ..
> 
> ...


Good Luck Guys , hope All of you will get it soon.

Looks the duration is 7-10 months .


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Please Help*

Hello Everyone,

I applied for visa 189 on 20-1-2015.
however, till this day I didn't get the grant.(More than 9 months).
I finished all the papers submission 6 months ago, but I guess they are doing external security checks.
can anyone tell me if he/she had the same experience.
For information|: I was born in Dubai and lived all my life here and I didn't go to Syrian from around 7 years.


thank you.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

We applied in March. Entering 8 months now. Husband (Syrian) has not been to Syria for over 13 years. Born and raised in Kuwait. Last correspondence with the department was in August saying we are under external security checks and they don't know how long it will be. Still waiting.




romio25 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I applied for visa 189 on 20-1-2015.
> however, till this day I didn't get the grant.(More than 9 months).
> ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi guys ..

Yesterday I called DIBP to ask about my application status, I lodged my visa application back on July 6th.. 
In August co asked for medicals which I did immediately..

In October 10th they sent me an email saying that there is no more documents required and my application will continue to undergo security processing ..

Yesterday when I called they said its under routine checks and it will be awhile before I hear from them, lastly they said if I didn't hear form them by feb I can call them to verify ..

Now I am really confused! Is my application under security check or DIBP internal routine checks ?


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Call information*

Hey guys,

I would like to call the Australian department to as for my application.
is this the correct number (0061731367000)?
also what information about my application will they ask me over the phone and I need to give to them.

thank you.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Hey guys, I would like to call the Australian department to as for my application. is this the correct number (0061731367000)? also what information about my application will they ask me over the phone and I need to give to them. thank you.


Yea Thai is the right number..

You only need to have your passport number and date of birth ,
Best of luck


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> Yea Thai is the right number..
> 
> You only need to have your passport number and date of birth ,
> Best of luck


Hi Guys,

Wish you speedy grant.
As some of you might know, I got My PR on Sept. 20th and my lodgment date was on 19 FEB.

5 weeks before the grant, DIBP requested something they call " Statutory Declaration " which is a from to be signed in the Australian Consulate " wherever you live" , it is a document instead of the Syrian PCC.

As per my agent, all Syrians applying for PR should sign this documents " based on DIBP request".

So this document is a milestone " i guess" of when the application will be close to be finalized .

Im just sharing my experience , they might not request that from you, but most likely they will at some point.

Best!


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

We signed this in May 2015. LOL! So highly doubt it's a milestone ... but, here's hoping.




WNSS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wish you speedy grant.
> As some of you might know, I got My PR on Sept. 20th and my lodgment date was on 19 FEB.
> ...


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> We signed this in May 2015. LOL! So highly doubt it's a milestone ... but, here's hoping.


Ooops, I thought it is ...looks every body's experience is different from the other.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Ooops, I thought it is ...looks every body's experience is different from the other.



Thanks for sharing this ..

It seems that you didn't submit your Syrian PCC, a friend of mine who applied in February and got the grant in September didn't submit such document as he already provided Syrian PCC..

Me either wasn't requested to do so


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!

I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December! I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratulationsssss🎉🎉🎉
You deserve the best, what a good news in the morning ..

Now I can start counting down , please keep in touch and keep posting ./


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

I will  Best of luck to you and I hope you feel as good as I feel today soon 😄




nightcrawler said:


> Congratulationsssss🎉🎉🎉
> You deserve the best, what a good news in the morning ..
> 
> Now I can start counting down , please keep in touch and keep posting ./


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

saz82 said:


> I will  Best of luck to you and I hope you feel as good as I feel today soon dde04


Thanks .. Inshallah soon..

When are you going to move? Any planned destination ?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

We have to land before April 2016. So we are planning a visit early next year inshallah. Moving permanently within a year or 1.5 years hopefully. Melbourne is where we are hoping to settle.




nightcrawler said:


> Thanks .. Inshallah soon..
> 
> When are you going to move? Any planned destination ?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

saz82 said:


> We have to land before April 2016. So we are planning a visit early next year inshallah. Moving permanently within a year or 1.5 years hopefully. Melbourne is where we are hoping to settle.


Melbourne of-course


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*advise needed!!*

HI EVERYONE,

since i applied in 20-1-2015, in a couple of weeks (20-12-2015), i would have been waiting for a period of 11 months!!!!.
i just want to know if anyone experienced this long wait or if anyone knew someone who awaited that long. Also, what is the maximum period the visa could take?

to be honest i'm planning to apply for the Canadian skilled visa next month, as i almost lost hope for this visa and i have a feeling they will reject me.

please advice me 

thank you.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

I highly doubt you will be rejected unless something comes back with yiur security checks (which you would already kniw about of course). I know syrians who have exceeded 12 months of waiting and were then requested new medicals and pcc before they were granted the visa. Have you emailed them to enquire about the status? Just be patient. I know it's hard but there is nothing else to do but wait in our cases. Give it a couple more months before you start planning for canadian pr. It may be just around the corner 

Hang in there!



romio25 said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> since i applied in 20-1-2015, in a couple of weeks (20-12-2015), i would have been waiting for a period of 11 months!!!!.
> i just want to know if anyone experienced this long wait or if anyone knew someone who awaited that long. Also, what is the maximum period the visa could take?
> ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

romio25 said:


> HI EVERYONE, since i applied in 20-1-2015, in a couple of weeks (20-12-2015), i would have been waiting for a period of 11 months!!!!. i just want to know if anyone experienced this long wait or if anyone knew someone who awaited that long. Also, what is the maximum period the visa could take? to be honest i'm planning to apply for the Canadian skilled visa next month, as i almost lost hope for this visa and i have a feeling they will reject me. please advice me  thank you.


I think it's so unlikely to be rejected as there wouldn't be a valid reason for rejection other than national security concern ..

Are you calling them to clarify about your application status ?


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*HI*



saz82 said:


> I highly doubt you will be rejected unless something comes back with yiur security checks (which you would already kniw about of course). I know syrians who have exceeded 12 months of waiting and were then requested new medicals and pcc before they were granted the visa. Have you emailed them to enquire about the status? Just be patient. I know it's hard but there is nothing else to do but wait in our cases. Give it a couple more months before you start planning for canadian pr. It may be just around the corner
> 
> Hang in there!



HI,

My lawyer always send email to enquire about the application. However, they always send the same repost which is that we are waiting for all the clearances to finish and we will inform you as soon as possible.
I don't know why they need 11 months as I'm one applicant and didn't travel from like 7years and had only one job. it is a very simple case.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

My husband was in a similar position. Sometimes it just takes longer with security checks. I received the same response from them early november and then suddenly last week we got our grant. Just hang in there.



romio25 said:


> HI,
> 
> My lawyer always send email to enquire about the application. However, they always send the same repost which is that we are waiting for all the clearances to finish and we will inform you as soon as possible.
> I don't know why they need 11 months as I'm one applicant and didn't travel from like 7years and had only one job. it is a very simple case.


----------



## MK4 (Dec 6, 2015)

*MK*

Hello everyone.. I submitted by 189 application 2 days back.. so am still in the beginning of my journey. Currently working on all the docs and uploading processing
From this thread, it seems that every single Syrian undergoes the external checks, is that correct?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

MK4 said:


> Hello everyone.. I submitted by 189 application 2 days back.. so am still in the beginning of my journey. Currently working on all the docs and uploading processing From this thread, it seems that every single Syrian undergoes the external checks, is that correct?


Welcome on board .. 

Not necessarily, although most of cases undergo external security checks, yet there are some rare cases got direct grants ..

However, the average processing time for Syrians is between 7 to 10 months (more or less)..

Good luck


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


CONGRATS SAZ, Finally you got it , very happy for you!! 
All other fellow here , all what you need is patience , as long as your documents are genuine ..no need to worry , it is coming ...just little bit more wait ..

All the best for all.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you so much  we are over the moon with happiness!



WNSS said:


> CONGRATS SAZ, Finally you got it , very happy for you!!
> All other fellow here , all what you need is patience , as long as your documents are genuine ..no need to worry , it is coming ...just little bit more wait ..
> 
> All the best for all.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Thank you so much  we are over the moon with happiness!


Yes, it is huge relief , lets see how things will go with you guys as Im also a CPM , not planing to leave soon though ! most probably 18-24 months from now.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Same here for us. But we are landing in Feb inshallah.


WNSS said:


> Yes, it is huge relief , lets see how things will go with you guys as Im also a CPM , not planing to leave soon though ! most probably 18-24 months from now.


----------



## MK4 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Again!

I lodged my application on Dec 4th. 

2 days back i got an email from skillselect asking for some clarification about a certain period of my education history as well as detailed travel info for the last 10 years. I prepared the same and replied back to them by email on the same day. Now am not sure if this is a good sign or not, i read somewhere that this means they are preparing my application for external checks.. and others said its a way to expedite the process so that when the CO is assigned, there wont be any info missing

Any one had a similar case?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes that's nornal. They asked my husband for clarification about periods during summer holidays. They basically want your timeline starting with education to your current job uninterrupted one continuous flow explaining how you supported yourself etc. They also asked for his travel history for the past ten years which is standard for all applicants. If you are syrian then most likely your application will be referred for external checks. Just relax and provide whatever they ask for and keep in mind it could take a while before finalizing.

Good luck!




MK4 said:


> Hi Again!
> 
> I lodged my application on Dec 4th.
> 
> ...


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Greerings*

Hi all, 

today, it would have been exactly 11 months since i lodged my application, and till now there is no sign of the grant.

do you guys advise me to try the Canadian permanent visa now, since it is faster.
i have a feeling that the Australian grant will take another 8 or so months to finish.

thank you.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly if they were going to reject you they would have done it by now. I personally think you should wait a bit longer. Some people waited 12 months plus before receiving their grants, but of course the final decision is yours.




romio25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> today, it would have been exactly 11 months since i lodged my application, and till now there is no sign of the grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Hi all, today, it would have been exactly 11 months since i lodged my application, and till now there is no sign of the grant. do you guys advise me to try the Canadian permanent visa now, since it is faster. i have a feeling that the Australian grant will take another 8 or so months to finish. thank you.


I fully agree with saz , you have to wait for a little bit longer and upon closing a year you have the right to complain officially


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Finally*

Hi guys i finally received my grant today.
im so happy. it is the best news i got from many years.
thank you for answering my questions. 
i received just one pdf which is the grant forum.
is this ok?, i just print it and go to the airport? that's it?

again thank you for everything, and i hope you all get ur visa.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Hi guys i finally received my grant today. im so happy. it is the best news i got from many years. thank you for answering my questions.  i received just one pdf which is the grant forum. is this ok?, i just print it and go to the airport? that's it? again thank you for everything, and i hope you all get ur visa.


Congratulations buddy .. What a wonderful start of the new year ...


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Alf mabrook  Such wonderful news. Print the whole thing just in case when you travel. See? I told you to be patient 





romio25 said:


> Hi guys i finally received my grant today.
> im so happy. it is the best news i got from many years.
> thank you for answering my questions.
> i received just one pdf which is the grant forum.
> ...


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> Congratulations buddy .. What a wonderful start of the new year ...


thank you.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Alf mabrook  Such wonderful news. Print the whole thing just in case when you travel. See? I told you to be patient


thank you, so i don't need any papers with me. just my passport and the visa grant notice?.
some people told me that i should get papers from the Australian embassy.
is this correct?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Australia ceased putting visa labels on passports since september so you do not need anything from the embassy. Airlines also have an agreement with the Australian government and can find out about your visa status by your passport number, but I would take the grant notice along just in case.





romio25 said:


> thank you, so i don't need any papers with me. just my passport and the visa grant notice?.
> some people told me that i should get papers from the Australian embassy.
> is this correct?


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Australia ceased putting visa labels on passports since september so you do not need anything from the embassy. Airlines also have an agreement with the Australian government and can find out about your visa status by your passport number, but I would take the grant notice along just in case.


ok, thank you.

i will print everything i have just in case


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello guys ;

Congratulation for those who got granted , and good luck for the others who are still waiting .

I'm Syrian as well , live in UAE since 8 years , I'm planning to apply for 190 as a Developer Programmer , any advice from you guys for this stage and the upcoming ones ?

Thanks a Lot .


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

romio25 said:


> ok, thank you.
> 
> i will print everything i have just in case


Mabroook, all it needs is some patience .

Good Luck for all others who still waiting!


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

amorad said:


> Hello guys ;
> 
> Congratulation for those who got granted , and good luck for the others who are still waiting .
> 
> ...


Hi Amorad,

All what you need is complete set of documents as well as patience , r u going with agent or you will submit the papers urself ?


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

WNSS said:


> Hi Amorad,
> 
> All what you need is complete set of documents as well as patience , r u going with agent or you will submit the papers urself ?


Thank you WNSS;

I'm planning to submit the docs my self , I didn't find any advantage to let any agent do the job , what do you think ?

Also , I'll try to give a brief about my profile :

IELTS 6.5
Bachelor degree in Math , 2008
7 years of experience .

From your point of view , is there a potential for me to be granted under 190?

Thanks .


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

amorad said:


> Thank you WNSS;
> 
> I'm planning to submit the docs my self , I didn't find any advantage to let any agent do the job , what do you think ?
> 
> ...


This Question I cant answer it, it depends on lots of factors (age, Language, experience ..etc) , if you are not very sure that you qualify, you better consult with MARA agent, to avoid wasting time and money .

Your occupation should be on the SOL , and 7 years exp. if all of them has been recognized will give you 10 points, 6.5 IELTS will give you no points.

Its a mix of many factors as I said , and you better do all required research to guarantee the required results!


----------



## amorad (Jan 1, 2016)

WNSS said:


> This Question I cant answer it, it depends on lots of factors (age, Language, experience ..etc) , if you are not very sure that you qualify, you better consult with MARA agent, to avoid wasting time and money .
> 
> Your occupation should be on the SOL , and 7 years exp. if all of them has been recognized will give you 10 points, 6.5 IELTS will give you no points.
> 
> Its a mix of many factors as I said , and you better do all required research to guarantee the required results!


Thanks !


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*thnx*



saz82 said:


> Australia ceased putting visa labels on passports since september so you do not need anything from the embassy. Airlines also have an agreement with the Australian government and can find out about your visa status by your passport number, but I would take the grant notice along just in case.


.



Thank you. But do u know anyone who traveled recently from dubai so that we can confirm?. I am traveling by emirates airlines, so does this processes apply with them?
Thank you.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

romio25 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be fine Romio, I have asked the Oz consulate in Dubai regarding this issue and they confirmed that only the PDF would be fine.

When r u planing to move? which state?


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

WNSS said:


> You should be fine Romio, I have asked the Oz consulate in Dubai regarding this issue and they confirmed that only the PDF would be fine.
> 
> When r u planing to move? which state?


Thank u for the confirmation. Im going to melbourne this week, just for vacation and to see the country. I didnt ppan anything yet as i still have a good job here. I will keef applying online if i found something good then i will move to melbourne.
I heard that it is hard tonfind a job their


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Thank u for the confirmation. Im going to melbourne this week, just for vacation and to see the country. I didnt ppan anything yet as i still have a good job here. I will keef applying online if i found something good then i will move to melbourne.
> I heard that it is hard tonfind a job their


Good Luck!
Same situation with me here, Im planing to make the final move within 2 years or so, and going for validation in first half of March.

Work wise, it depends on your profession, but over all, it is hard to find job while you are not on the ground.

Please let us know how things will go with you during ur trip .

Enjoy!


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Good Luck!
> Same situation with me here, Im planing to make the final move within 2 years or so, and going for validation in first half of March.
> 
> Work wise, it depends on your profession, but over all, it is hard to find job while you are not on the ground.
> ...




Thank you. Regarding validation, do i need to do anything special at the airport or just that they will stamp my passort and thats it?.
Thank you


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Thank you. Regarding validation, do i need to do anything special at the airport or just that they will stamp my passort and thats it?.
> Thank you


As I know, it is just stamping , nothing else.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am from Lebanon, I noticed a lot of similarities in granting time between Lebanese and Syrians so I am sharing my timeline with You.

Hope this year (early this year  ) will bring a happy end to all this waiting for all applicants.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am from Lebanon, I noticed a lot of similarities in granting time between Lebanese and Syrians so I am sharing my timeline with You.
> 
> Hope this year (early this year  ) will bring a happy end to all this waiting for all applicants.


Good Luck mate.

I didnt see that you have uploaded your PCC , hope you didnt forget it!


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Good Luck mate.
> 
> I didnt see that you have uploaded your PCC , hope you didnt forget it!



HI WNSS,

Already uploaded both Lebanon PCC as well as UAE PCC and of course Forms 80 and 1221 for me and my wife.

Now, we can only wait.

Looking into ExatForum, I found out that the the trend in the last one and a half years, all Syrian and Lebanese applicants waited for 7-8 months to take the grant (seven cases) except for one case which needed 11 months.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> HI WNSS,
> 
> Already uploaded both Lebanon PCC as well as UAE PCC and of course Forms 80 and 1221 for me and my wife.
> 
> ...


You are right, 7-8 moths are the most likely waiting duration.

Good luck.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks I just saw this 




WNSS said:


> You should be fine Romio, I have asked the Oz consulate in Dubai regarding this issue and they confirmed that only the PDF would be fine.
> 
> When r u planing to move? which state?


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Hi Everyone*

Dear All,

This is my first interaction in this forum. I am extremely glad that I found a group of Syrians applying to Australian immigration. 
Just to share with you my details, I am a Syrian industrial engineer residing in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and below is my timeline:

Personal: 33, Married, Syrian

IELTS: 16/4/2014 L:7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S6 O:7
Occupation: Industrial Engineer ANZCO 233511 (Main Applicant)
Visa Type: 189
EA: 7/7/2015
EA+: 13/9/2015
EOI: 14/9/2015
Points: 60
Invitation: 22/11/2015
Lodged Visa: 4/12/2015
CO Assigned: 15/12/2015
Medicals Submitted: 22/12/2015
PCC Submitted: 23/12/2015
Form 80/1221/1339 Submitted: 23/12/2015
Visa Grant: Pending


After going through your posts I git really worried that for us it is taking 6-7 months for background checks as I was expecting to receive the grant in Jan/Feb

Anyways I will keep you guys posted

Just a note here, for PCC I did not submit one from Syria as I have not stayed in Syria for longer than 6 months in the past 10 years, is it possible that they ask for for a PCC from there?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not of you haven't lived there for 12 months or more in the past ten years. However, anything is possible. Don't worry. It is easily arranged through the Syrian Embassy.




mtabbaa83 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first interaction in this forum. I am extremely glad that I found a group of Syrians applying to Australian immigration.
> Just to share with you my details, I am a Syrian industrial engineer residing in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and below is my timeline:
> ...


----------



## imis (Sep 1, 2015)

In case Syrian PCC is required, you just need to sign a statutory declaration which you can find it on the immigration website. This deceleration should be witnessed by someone who is in relation with Australia and his occupation is authorized to witness such deceleration.

In case you do not know any Australian who can witness this for you (like my wife's PCC), you just contact the nearest Australian embassy and they will do it for you.

We printed the declaration, went to the Australian Embassy in Dubai and we finished in 5 minutes. (Free of charge )

To get more information, check the immigration website and select PCC from Syria.



saz82 said:


> Not of you haven't lived there for 12 months or more in the past ten years. However, anything is possible. Don't worry. It is easily arranged through the Syrian Embassy.


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*hi guys*

Hi guys, how r u. Im in australia now just visiting since i have to visit before one year of the medical test. I just have a question they already stamped my passport in the airport in australia for the entry to australia. Is this enough? They didnt give me any visa label or anything?, just a normal entry stamp. Do i have to do anything else or this is it.
Thank you


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Hi guys, how r u. Im in australia now just visiting since i have to visit before one year of the medical test. I just have a question they already stamped my passport in the airport in australia for the entry to australia. Is this enough? They didnt give me any visa label or anything?, just a normal entry stamp. Do i have to do anything else or this is it.
> Thank you


Hi Romio,

Good to hear that you reach already  , Mabrook .
As far as I know, thats all what you need , the stamp on the passport, nothing else , as everything is done electronically these days, they are not providing any labels anymore since sep.2015.

How it goes in Dubai airport , any issues ? or just pdf/passport and hop in the plane !


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Hi Romio,
> 
> Good to hear that you reach already  , Mabrook .
> As far as I know, thats all what you need , the stamp on the passport, nothing else , as everything is done electronically these days, they are not providing any labels anymore since sep.2015.
> ...



Thnx for ur replay.

Acually i felt like i have an australian passport. Haha
In dubai and melbourne the process took less than 30 seconds.
They just scanned the passport and told me to go.
They didnt look at anything else.
U dont need anything.
They just put the paasport number and they see ur visa and thats it.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

romio25 said:


> Thnx for ur replay.
> 
> Acually i felt like i have an australian passport. Haha
> In dubai and melbourne the process took less than 30 seconds.
> ...


Wow, they dont even ask for the PDF grant notice ?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

As explained before Australia has an agreement with airlines. They can find out if you have a visa or not using your passport number. Which is why you need to inform DIBP if you update your passport or change it 




WNSS said:


> Wow, they dont even ask for the PDF grant notice ?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

God Bless Australia....


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Verification Call*

Hi All,

Just to keep you posted, yesterday DIBP called my office to verify my employment details.
They called HR and the call barely lasted for 3 minutes with general questions on my title and joining date.

Now, all I need to do is to wait and see:


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi All, Just to keep you posted, yesterday DIBP called my office to verify my employment details. They called HR and the call barely lasted for 3 minutes with general questions on my title and joining date. Now, all I need to do is to wait and see:


Hi buddy

Who called you, the embassy from Riyadh or Abo Dhabi ?

Also how they get your HR number? What type of evidence joy provided ?


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Who called you, the embassy from Riyadh or Abo Dhabi ?
> 
> Also how they get your HR number? What type of evidence joy provided ?



Hi dear,

The consulate in Dubai has called me, as far as I know there is no DIBP office in Riyadh.
I have provided them with the company landline number along with my manager number, and they chose to call the company directly and asked to be transferred to HR dept.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi dear, The consulate in Dubai has called me, as far as I know there is no DIBP office in Riyadh. I have provided them with the company landline number along with my manager number, and they chose to call the company directly and asked to be transferred to HR dept.


Thanks ... Good luck 

I have been waiting since July 6th , no contact after last co contact in August also no verification down yet ..

Just waiting


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Thanks ... Good luck
> 
> I have been waiting since July 6th , no contact after last co contact in August also no verification down yet ..
> 
> Just waiting


Just be patient and hopefully you will get it soon.
We should be expecting such delay given our nationality.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

mtabbaa83 said:


> Just be patient and hopefully you will get it soon. We should be expecting such delay given our nationality.


Yes indeed, at the end of the day it will come inshallah


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Wow, they dont even ask for the PDF grant notice ?


Hi Romio,

Hope you enjoyed ur visit , how was it ? and recommendations to the ppl who will follow ?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

We never received a verification call. So maybe not everyone is meant to get one.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*hi*



WNSS said:


> Hi Romio,
> 
> Hope you enjoyed ur visit , how was it ? and recommendations to the ppl who will follow ?



it was good, the people are nice and the city was great. now I'm just applying for work so I can move their permanently.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Bringing wife to australia*

Hey guys,

now that I have the visa, I was planning to get married since I secured a good country to live it. however, I was reading that my partner visa will take around 15 months before she can move with me to Australia??? is this true?? what is this law, it doesn't make any sense. how can I be separated from my new wife for 15 months!!.

please advise me if I'm wrong or if there is any other way to bring her faster to Australia.

thank you.
RAMI


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Australia is extremely strict with spouse visas. They want to make sure it is a genuine relationship and not freeloading. I know that if you hold a PR and want to sponsor family members you need to have spend a reasonable amount of time in Australia, usually two years, but I don't know if this applies to a spouse.

If you want my advice settle first and establish yourself in Australia with a job and everything before you think about getting married.





romio25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> now that I have the visa, I was planning to get married since I secured a good country to live it. however, I was reading that my partner visa will take around 15 months before she can move with me to Australia??? is this true?? what is this law, it doesn't make any sense. how can I be separated from my new wife for 15 months!!.
> 
> ...


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Australia is extremely strict with spouse visas. They want to make sure it is a genuine relationship and not freeloading. I know that if you hold a PR and want to sponsor family members you need to have spend a reasonable amount of time in Australia, usually two years, but I don't know if this applies to a spouse.
> 
> If you want my advice settle first and establish yourself in Australia with a job and everything before you think about getting married.


I think you need to check with MARA agent in this regard, you might be able to reduce the waiting time if you had a marriage certificate , however, I agree with Saz, you need to establish yourself in Oz first .

Any recommendations for us who will visit for the first time ?


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

saz82 said:


> We never received a verification call. So maybe not everyone is meant to get one.


It might be because you were asked to submit additional documents.

Can I know what are the additional documents requested from you before receiving the grant?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

The additional documents were not related to employment. They requested all the passport pages of my husband's old and new passports and proof of residential address. However, we did provide a ton of supporting documents for employment including old pay slips, initial job offer, etc (the wonder of keeping old documents and never throwing anything away haha!)

So I think this is why we did not receive a verification call as we gave so many supporting documents.




mtabbaa83 said:


> It might be because you were asked to submit additional documents.
> 
> Can I know what are the additional documents requested from you before receiving the grant?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hubby and I are going in 10 days inshallah to validate our visa. We will go to melbourne and sydney. Will give you an update on the trip when we return (or while we are there if we get time) 



WNSS said:


> I think you need to check with MARA agent in this regard, you might be able to reduce the waiting time if you had a marriage certificate , however, I agree with Saz, you need to establish yourself in Oz first .
> 
> Any recommendations for us who will visit for the first time ?


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> The additional documents were not related to employment. They requested all the passport pages of my husband's old and new passports and proof of residential address. However, we did provide a ton of supporting documents for employment including old pay slips, initial job offer, etc (the wonder of keeping old documents and never throwing anything away haha!)
> 
> So I think this is why we did not receive a verification call as we gave so many supporting documents.


Me and family are going as well 1st week of feb to Syd.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Would have met you there but we will be in MEL first week of Feb. If you are still in SYD second week of Feb let us know 




WNSS said:


> Me and family are going as well 1st week of feb to Syd.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*too bad*



saz82 said:


> Australia is extremely strict with spouse visas. They want to make sure it is a genuine relationship and not freeloading. I know that if you hold a PR and want to sponsor family members you need to have spend a reasonable amount of time in Australia, usually two years, but I don't know if this applies to a spouse.
> 
> If you want my advice settle first and establish yourself in Australia with a job and everything before you think about getting married.



It really hard to spend years alone in Australia for me, when I went for one week I felt alone and wanted to come back. I thought it is like UAE when you can bring your wife in one week. but now I'm shocked, I don't know what to do now.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Would have met you there but we will be in MEL first week of Feb. If you are still in SYD second week of Feb let us know


Sure  Good luck !


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Welcome to a new chapter in your life 
I have been living by myself since I was 21 till I got married when I was 29 (nearly 30) .... and I'm a girl by the way 

You will be fine. If you keep busy with work and setting up, you won't feel so lonely. And from experience I can tell you that you can do anything if you really put your mind to it 




romio25 said:


> It really hard to spend years alone in Australia for me, when I went for one week I felt alone and wanted to come back. I thought it is like UAE when you can bring your wife in one week. but now I'm shocked, I don't know what to do now.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Finding a job*

HI guys,

how are you all?,

I was wondering what is your strategy to find a job in Australia. I've been applying for one month without any luck. any advice?
thanks...


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

romio25 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> how are you all?,
> 
> ...


target the small and mid-size companies. Look at yellow pages, meet as many people as possible in person. Seek is alright but not the only option!


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

*Validation Trip*

Hello Guys,

I have done my validation trip beginning of Feb. to Sydney , It was nice experience , Hope all who waiting will get your grant soon. 

Now preparing for the final move in a year or two ...

Good luck.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to update all of you. We did our validation trip this month and visiting Melbourne and Sydney. It's a beautiful country. Best of luck to all who are waiting


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to update all of you. We did our validation trip this month and visiting Melbourne and Sydney. It's a beautiful country. Best of luck to all who are waiting


Welcome back saz ... Good to hear from you again ..

still waiting for visa grant , it's been now almost 8 months 😢


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Soon inshallah don't stress. 



nightcrawler said:


> Welcome back saz ... Good to hear from you again ..
> 
> still waiting for visa grant , it's been now almost 8 months 😢


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Soon inshallah don't stress.


Inshallah 

Thanks


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Hi guys*

HI,

how are you all, just want to update that I have been searching for around 3 months for a job and didn't find. I guess it is hard to find a job if you are not in Australia. do you advise me to relocate and search once I get their.? I feel it is very risky to do that, as I might look for jobs for months without any result and just end up spending all my savings.

please advise.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello,

Our plan is to save enough money first before moving and then looking for jobs while there (makes it easier for joining immediately when you do find one). You may want to lower your expectations a bit and look for a lower grade to make up for the lack of local experience. But if you do decide to move, make sure you have enough money to last you at least 6 months.

Good luck.



romio25 said:


> HI,
> 
> how are you all, just want to update that I have been searching for around 3 months for a job and didn't find. I guess it is hard to find a job if you are not in Australia. do you advise me to relocate and search once I get their.? I feel it is very risky to do that, as I might look for jobs for months without any result and just end up spending all my savings.
> 
> please advise.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I've been following this thread for some time now. We applied for Visa 189, and it has been 10 months since we lodged our visa application.

I am the principal applicant, and my husband is the dependent. He is Syrian, and he was placed under national security check.

I called DIBP several times in the past months, and sent them emails. They still didn't answer my email early this month. Their previous email responses are the same as the answers given to me over the phone. They cannot give a time estimate and our visa is still on process. They just ask us to patiently wait for the outcome of the visa application.

We are praying that we will receive the visa grant this month.

Good luck to you as well @nightcrawler


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi All, I've been following this thread for some time now. We applied for Visa 189, and it has been 10 months since we lodged our visa application. I am the principal applicant, and my husband is the dependent. He is Syrian, and he was placed under national security check. I called DIBP several times in the past months, and sent them emails. They still didn't answer my email early this month. Their previous email responses are the same as the answers given to me over the phone. They cannot give a time estimate and our visa is still on process. They just ask us to patiently wait for the outcome of the visa application. We are praying that we will receive the visa grant this month. Good luck to you as well @nightcrawler


Thanks a lot raspberry ...

Hope we will get all soon inshallah ..

When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Thanks a lot raspberry ...
> 
> Hope we will get all soon inshallah ..
> 
> When did you lodge your application ?


We lodged our visa last May 21, 2015. How about you?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> We lodged our visa last May 21, 2015. How about you?


July 6th


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> We lodged our visa last May 21, 2015. How about you?


We have a what’s’ app group for Syrians and Lebanese applicants who are waiting for grants , we share our experience and updates ..

If you would like to be added to the group share with me in a private message your mobile number or your husband number (whoever is following up on your application) ..

Good luck


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks @nightcrawler

I would like to ask about the Police clearance from Syria. The validity period written on his police clearance is only 3 months. We already submitted 2 police clearance for the first 6 months of waiting for the visa grant. We didn't submit new ones after that. My husband said we will just send them if they ask. We didn't expect the waiting will be this long. 

Did you guys submitted new police clearance after the 3-months expiry date? Or DIBP will consider the police clearance valid for 1 year?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Thanks @nightcrawler I would like to ask about the Police clearance from Syria. The validity period written on his police clearance is only 3 months. We already submitted 2 police clearance for the first 6 months of waiting for the visa grant. We didn't submit new ones after that. My husband said we will just send them if they ask. We didn't expect the waiting will be this long. Did you guys submitted new police clearance after the 3-months expiry date? Or DIBP will consider the police clearance valid for 1 year?


Hi..

No need to resubmit any document unless the co asked for it..

I submitted only one pcc as the DIBP considers a one year validity for it regardless of its date ..

The same applies to medical ..

If one year elapsed without being granted, the DIBP will ask us to redo the medical test and pcc..

Good luck


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

@nightcrawler Thanks a lot.. good luck to us..


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

I tried to email DIBP to ask about the status of our visa, and if the processing will exceed 12 months. Some of our police clearance will be expiring in less than 2 months. They replied after 15 days, and said the same thing. They are still processing the visa, and we have to wait. They will inform us if we need to provide new PCC and Medical exam. sigh.. We're waiting for 10 months and 9 days. I hope next month we'll hear some good news.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> I tried to email DIBP to ask about the status of our visa, and if the processing will exceed 12 months. Some of our police clearance will be expiring in less than 2 months. They replied after 15 days, and said the same thing. They are still processing the visa, and we have to wait. They will inform us if we need to provide new PCC and Medical exam. sigh.. We're waiting for 10 months and 9 days. I hope next month we'll hear some good news.


Thanks raspberry for sharing this with us ..

This waiting is becoming really annoying, especially that they don't update is about the status of our application, so we are not able to expect the grant time be is 8 months like last year's cases or 18 months like many cases in 2013!

Hopefully next month out waiting will pay off,
Please keep in touch and keep sharif with us your updates


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

It's putting a lot of stress on us too, since our life is temporarily on hold while waiting for this visa. My worry is that we are already entering the month of April, and this is the start of the slowing down of visa grants due to the annual quota. The new slots for visa grants will open on July 1, 2016. So if no visa will be issued for us next month. We have to wait for July, and by then the PCC and medical exam are already expired.

I just hope they can at least give us an update if the External Security Check is finished or still on going. It's really frustrating. Visa application for high risk countries is supposed to be for 8 months, according to their website. Beyond this timeframe, they should already tell us what's the cause of the delay, and not just send us the same templated emails that they send to everyone else who are inquiring about their visa status.




nightcrawler said:


> Thanks raspberry for sharing this with us ..
> 
> This waiting is becoming really annoying, especially that they don't update is about the status of our application, so we are not able to expect the grant time be is 8 months like last year's cases or 18 months like many cases in 2013!
> 
> ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> It's putting a lot of stress on us too, since our life is temporarily on hold while waiting for this visa. My worry is that we are already entering the month of April, and this is the start of the slowing down of visa grants due to the annual quota. The new slots for visa grants will open on July 1, 2016. So if no visa will be issued for us next month. We have to wait for July, and by then the PCC and medical exam are already expired. I just hope they can at least give us an update if the External Security Check is finished or still on going. It's really frustrating. Visa application for high risk countries is supposed to be for 8 months, according to their website. Beyond this timeframe, they should already tell us what's the cause of the delay, and not just send us the same templated emails that they send to everyone else who are inquiring about their visa status.


Yes you are totally right, maybe they are giving the priority in processing to refugees as they are going to resettle 12000 ..


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

The refugee and humanitarian visa would have a different quota from the other visa subclass. Yearly quota is dependent on the visa subclass. Unless they will take out some slots from other subclass to compensate for the refugee and humanitarian visas.

Here's the quota for this year (2015 - 2016) for each subclass:
Australiaâ€™s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog

The quota for Skilled Independent (Visa 189) is 43,990.

Here's the number of Invitations released per visa subclass as of 9 Mar 2016:
SkillSelect 9 March 2016 Round Results

The total number of the Invitations for Visa 189 until Mar 9 is 21,900. So that's only half of the quota for this year. We also have to take into account that a small percentage of these invitations were not successfully lodged as visa applications. So we still have about half of the quota available. However, a large bulk of delayed visa from the previous year (2014 - 2015) spilled over to this year, and has taken quite a big chunk of the available quota. I've read in one post that there are roughly 10,000 visas that spilled over to this year from previous year. Although the 10,000 visa spill over does not only include Visa 189.

There might be around 15,000 visa left for Visa 189. So we still have some hope until we hear from some of our fellows here in the forum that they are already receiving delay emails, similar to what DIBP sent out last year when the quota was reached.

I hope next month will be good for all of us.



NOTE: Occupation ceiling only applies to the number of Invitations they can issue per year. If you are interested to see the Occupation ceiling, here's the link: https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announced.php


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Correction:


NOTE: Occupation ceiling only applies to the number of Invitations they can issue per year. If you are interested to see the Occupation ceiling, here's the link: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect (Occupation Ceilings tab)


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> The refugee and humanitarian visa would have a different quota from the other visa subclass. Yearly quota is dependent on the visa subclass. Unless they will take out some slots from other subclass to compensate for the refugee and humanitarian visas. Here's the quota for this year (2015 - 2016) for each subclass: Australiaâ€™s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog The quota for Skilled Independent (Visa 189) is 43,990. Here's the number of Invitations released per visa subclass as of 9 Mar 2016: SkillSelect 9 March 2016 Round Results The total number of the Invitations for Visa 189 until Mar 9 is 21,900. So that's only half of the quota for this year. We also have to take into account that a small percentage of these invitations were not successfully lodged as visa applications. So we still have about half of the quota available. However, a large bulk of delayed visa from the previous year (2014 - 2015) spilled over to this year, and has taken quite a big chunk of the available quota. I've read in one post that there are roughly 10,000 visas that spilled over to this year from previous year. Although the 10,000 visa spill over does not only include Visa 189. There might be around 15,000 visa left for Visa 189. So we still have some hope until we hear from some of our fellows here in the forum that they are already receiving delay emails, similar to what DIBP sent out last year when the quota was reached. I hope next month will be good for all of us. NOTE: Occupation ceiling only applies to the number of Invitations they can issue per year. If you are interested to see the Occupation ceiling, here's the link: https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announced.php


Thanks again for sharing such a wonderful valuable information ..

That would really extend our hope further..

But my point was regarding priority in processing, particularly in security check which is already delayed because of the huge number of refugees undergoing the same process of security check and maybe with a higher priority in processing ..

by the way, where does DIBP mention the 8 months processing time for applicants from high risk countries ?


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

You're probably right. The ESC is delayed because of the number of Syrian refugees.

It wasn't really mentioned for Visa 189, but you can see in this table that High Risk country should be 8 months. Skilled migration visa processing times





nightcrawler said:


> Thanks again for sharing such a wonderful valuable information ..
> 
> That would really extend our hope further..
> 
> ...


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello everyone. I've been following this thread closely even though my application is for the 190 not the 189 but I'm also Syrian.

I received the invitation to apply for NSW in August 2015 and did so. Three times they asked for additional documents related to such things as psy slips and polio vaccine which was provided promptly in September. I never heard back from them despite follow up emails until 4 March this year in which they said that my application is now undergoing further processing.

Wondering how much longer I would have to wait. I hope you all get positive replies too.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been following this thread closely even though my application is for the 190 not the 189 but I'm also Syrian. I received the invitation to apply for NSW in August 2015 and did so. Three times they asked for additional documents related to such things as psy slips and polio vaccine which was provided promptly in September. I never heard back from them despite follow up emails until 4 March this year in which they said that my application is now undergoing further processing. Wondering how much longer I would have to wait. I hope you all get positive replies too.


Hi badi

Welcome to the thread, your application is undergoing security checks as almost all Syrians and Lebanese applicants ..

The average waiting time is 10 to 12 months ..

<Snip> 

Good luck


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Badi_Rayan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I've been following this thread closely even though my application is for the 190 not the 189 but I'm also Syrian. I received the invitation to apply for NSW in August 2015 and did so. Three times they asked for additional documents related to such things as psy slips and polio vaccine which was provided promptly in September. I never heard back from them despite follow up emails until 4 March this year in which they said that my application is now undergoing further processing. Wondering how much longer I would have to wait. I hope you all get positive replies too.
> ...


Thank you Nightcrawler.

I was also wondering though. Do the 10 to 12 months begin when I applied (i.e August 2015), or when the CO was assigned (i.e. September 2015), or when I received the latest reply (March 2016)?

Thanks again :blush:


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Thank you Nightcrawler. I was also wondering though. Do the 10 to 12 months begin when I applied (i.e August 2015), or when the CO was assigned (i.e. September 2015), or when I received the latest reply (March 2016)? Thanks again :blush:


From date of lodgment , August 2015 in your case


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Thank you Nightcrawler. I was also wondering though. Do the 10 to 12 months begin when I applied (i.e August 2015), or when the CO was assigned (i.e. September 2015), or when I received the latest reply (March 2016)? Thanks again :blush:


By the way, We have a what’s’ app group for Syrians and Lebanese applicants who are waiting for grants , we use it to share experience and updates .. If you would like to be added to the group share with me your mobile number in a private message

Good luck again


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Badi,

Welcome to the thread. I hope we'll have some good news this month. 

When was the last time you submitted a document to them, and what was that? I think the External Security Check starts when you provided them all the Docs including the Form 80. 

Nightcrawler is right. The average waiting time is about 10 - 12 months from the time of visa application. Some cases get the grant around 8 months, and others up to 18 months.

Visa 190 and 189 is almost the same in terms of process, but Visa 190 has higher priority than Visa 189. However, Visa 190 has limited slots compared to Visa 189. In general, External Security Check is the one delaying our visa grants.





Badi_Rayan said:


> Hello everyone. I've been following this thread closely even though my application is for the 190 not the 189 but I'm also Syrian.
> 
> I received the invitation to apply for NSW in August 2015 and did so. Three times they asked for additional documents related to such things as psy slips and polio vaccine which was provided promptly in September. I never heard back from them despite follow up emails until 4 March this year in which they said that my application is now undergoing further processing.
> 
> Wondering how much longer I would have to wait. I hope you all get positive replies too.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Nightcrawler,

Are there new grants after romio25 who waited for 11.5 months, and got his grant last Jan 2, 2016?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi Nightcrawler,
> 
> Are there new grants after romio25 who waited for 11.5 months, and got his grant last Jan 2, 2016?


hi raspberry  just noticed that you are from the Philippines as well. How is your application so far? Or have you gotten your grant?

I (filipino) applied for a visa 189 on Aug 2015 as a primary applicant with my husband (british) as a dependent. unfortunately he has some convictions during his early twenties and our application has been sent to VACCU for external checks, just wondering how many more months should we wait its almost 8 months now..


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Perthling,

We are still waiting for our visa grant. I hope we can hear some good news this month. Otherwise, me and my husband agreed to move on and execute our plan B. 






perthling said:


> hi raspberry  just noticed that you are from the Philippines as well. How is your application so far? Or have you gotten your grant?
> 
> I (filipino) applied for a visa 189 on Aug 2015 as a primary applicant with my husband (british) as a dependent. unfortunately he has some convictions during his early twenties and our application has been sent to VACCU for external checks, just wondering how many more months should we wait its almost 8 months now..


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi Perthling,
> 
> We are still waiting for our visa grant. I hope we can hear some good news this month. Otherwise, me and my husband agreed to move on and execute our plan B.


ohh..whats your plan b? do you know what external agency was your application forwarded to?

yeah i guess we cant put our lives on hold forever for this visa.. my husband and i do have a plan b as well but its equally difficult just thinking about migrating to the UK permanently. it still involves a lot of money even though husband is already British


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi perthling,

Sorry we are already off topic.. this thread is for Syrians who are waiting for their visa grants.. PM sent..





perthling said:


> ohh..whats your plan b? do you know what external agency was your application forwarded to?
> 
> yeah i guess we cant put our lives on hold forever for this visa.. my husband and i do have a plan b as well but its equally difficult just thinking about migrating to the UK permanently. it still involves a lot of money even though husband is already British


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi Badi,
> 
> Welcome to the thread. I hope we'll have some good news this month.
> 
> ...


Hi Rasberry. And thanks for the information.

I lodged my application in August (including form 80 and required documents), but between that date and first week if September they asked for additional documents.

They asked me to fill the form 1221 which is very similar to the form 80 so I don't know why they asked for it. They also asked for payslips and proof of polio vaccination which I also provided. I had also forgot to mention the details of one of my previously expired passports but I gave them that information too, all back in September.

As I said I've been following this thread and I know how everyone feels with waiting and not knowing what in Earth is going on.

Good luck to all of you. Heaven knows we've been through enough difficult times to last three generations.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

All we can do now is wait and pray. Good luck to all of us.





Badi_Rayan said:


> Hi Rasberry. And thanks for the information.
> 
> I lodged my application in August (including form 80 and required documents), but between that date and first week if September they asked for additional documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi Nightcrawler, Are there new grants after romio25 who waited for 11.5 months, and got his grant last Jan 2, 2016?


Unfortunately not, Romio was the last one


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks nightcrawler..



nightcrawler said:


> Unfortunately not, Romio was the last one


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

I wonder, if they're so worried about Syrians applying why didn't they just mention that they don't want Syrian applicants to begin with? Seriously it would have saved us both money and time. Not to mention the needless headache of waiting for them to grace us with a reply. This is quite unacceptable in my humble opinion.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Badi,

I've read in other posts that if your application exceeded the 12 months period, you can already file a complaint with IGIS. I just don't know how this is viewed by DIBP, and how it can affect your visa application. Though people who complained still get their visa grants after some time.





Badi_Rayan said:


> I wonder, if they're so worried about Syrians applying why didn't they just mention that they don't want Syrian applicants to begin with? Seriously it would have saved us both money and time. Not to mention the needless headache of waiting for them to grace us with a reply. This is quite unacceptable in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> I wonder, if they're so worried about Syrians applying why didn't they just mention that they don't want Syrian applicants to begin with? Seriously it would have saved us both money and time. Not to mention the needless headache of waiting for them to grace us with a reply. This is quite unacceptable in my humble opinion.


Badi, there is an earlier post sent by nightcrawler to You if interested.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...licants-subclass-189-visa-15.html#post9808698


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

Kirkoven said:


> Badi, there is an earlier post sent by nightcrawler to You if interested.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...licants-subclass-189-visa-15.html#post9808698


Thank you Kirkoven. I tried sending Nightcrawler a PM but I got a msg that I'm not authorized to send personal messages yet. :blush:


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Thank you Kirkoven. I tried sending Nightcrawler a PM but I got a msg that I'm not authorized to send personal messages yet. :blush:


Hi badi

Please feel free to contact me once you have this feature activated ..


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Thank you Kirkoven. I tried sending Nightcrawler a PM but I got a msg that I'm not authorized to send personal messages yet. :blush:


You need to have a minimum of 10 posts to send and receive pm


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all.

Sorry I disappeared for a while. Had a few things to take care of. I think the delay in grants is due to stretched resources. Remember that the same people doing external checks are the people doing them for refugees. I read a report that a couple.of years ago there were delays with GSM grants due to this. Keep the faith and hang in there. I know the wait isnt easy but there is no discrimination against anyone based on nationality if all your documents are correct.

Good luck to all.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sorry I disappeared for a while. Had a few things to take care of. I think the delay in grants is due to stretched resources. Remember that the same people doing external checks are the people doing them for refugees. I read a report that a couple.of years ago there were delays with GSM grants due to this. Keep the faith and hang in there. I know the wait isnt easy but there is no discrimination against anyone based on nationality if all your documents are correct.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Hi saz

It’s really nice to hear from you again.. hope all well at your end ..

Actually it seems yes the refugees are affecting our processing time big-time, but I wonder here if they are being processed by the same team and if they are going to have a priority over skilled applicants?
If yes then this would be really a catastrophe as in 6 months they have processed only 30 refugees out of the committed 12000 ! Considering such a trend in a simple math we will end up having the grants after 200 years 
Apparently there is something has changed, you were the last applicant (in term of lodgment date) who took the grant in almost 8 months last December, on the other hand there is one Syrian applicant applied 2 months after you and still hasn’t got the grant ! what happened in these 2 months no one knows .
I started to consider Canada now as this might take maybe 2 years or more


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi nightcrawler 

From what I read ASIO is overburdened with applications of all sorts, domestic, offshore and refugees and they are really shortstaffed. There was one case here of an Australian lady who was applying for a spouse visa for her syrian husband and that took around 1.5 or 2 years I dont remember which. And other people who exceeded 12 months as well (not just syrian). But they all got it in the end. Again, if there was to be rejection you would have heard from them by now. Keep your chin up and give it till the end of the year max before exploring other options. Remember that their invitation rounds have changed since July and we are also approaching the end of the financial year for DIBP so they could be busy with end of year routine stuff. No reason to despair yet. Just hang in there and inshallah all works well 



nightcrawler said:


> Hi saz
> 
> It’s really nice to hear from you again.. hope all well at your end ..
> 
> ...


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Hi nightcrawler
> 
> From what I read ASIO is overburdened with applications of all sorts, domestic, offshore and refugees and they are really shortstaffed. There was one case here of an Australian lady who was applying for a spouse visa for her syrian husband and that took around 1.5 or 2 years I dont remember which. And other people who exceeded 12 months as well (not just syrian). But they all got it in the end. Again, if there was to be rejection you would have heard from them by now. Keep your chin up and give it till the end of the year max before exploring other options. Remember that their invitation rounds have changed since July and we are also approaching the end of the financial year for DIBP so they could be busy with end of year routine stuff. No reason to despair yet. Just hang in there and inshallah all works well


I completely agree with SAZ, all what it takes is some patience , I know it is frustrating , but surely it is coming , calm down guys.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks fellows for the motivation ..

Hopefully it won't take more than a year ..


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Inshallah it wont. I know waiting isnt easy and I cried my eyes out when we got our grants. You will have your moment too as long as you hang in there and keep your chin up 



nightcrawler said:


> Thanks fellows for the motivation ..
> 
> Hopefully it won't take more than a year ..


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

hey guys, 

i went through your posts an honestly, you guys have managed to destroy my ambitions!

i've lodged my visa on 31st Jan 16, an according to your timelines i would get my visa by next decade!

if Syrians are being being kept waiting for more than a year, then what about Iraqis!! i think we don't have a chance at all!

well, i have nothing but pray for me and you guys.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Have a read through other threads for other iraqi applicants. Yes the wait is long but its only a few cases that went beyond a year. Stay positive, it will come eventually.




mustafa makram said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i went through your posts an honestly, you guys have managed to destroy my ambitions!
> 
> ...


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for all your encouragement, especially to saz82 who started this thread.

We are waiting for exactly 11 months today, and I tried calling the DIBP twice this morning, but my phone calls were dropped. I think they are overwhlemed with a lot of work.

I hope by the end of this month we will be able to hear some good news.


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

Looking at the sudden silence on this thread means one of two things:
Either people have already gotten their grants (hopefully), or that grants are still pending in limbo.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Looking at the sudden silence on this thread means one of two things:
> Either people have already gotten their grants (hopefully), or that grants are still pending in limbo.


Unfortunately we are still waiting in limbo. I tried to call this morning, but my call was dropped. They are too busy to entertain calls. We are planning to lodge a complain to IGIS on May 22. (P.S. They don't entertain the complaints if it's less than 12 months)


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Unfortunately we are still waiting in limbo. I tried to call this morning, but my call was dropped. They are too busy to entertain calls. We are planning to lodge a complain to IGIS on May 22. (P.S. They don't entertain the complaints if it's less than 12 months)


Good luck Raspberry. It's seriously annoying beyond description. They should at least publish something in their website about these delays as I've noticed that it's across alot of different demographics.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Very frustrating indeed. They only give standard responses to calls and emails. I think we have the right to know what is the EXACT status of our application. Our medical exam and Police clearances are expiring soon. So we need to spend again, because of these delays. On top of that, it is now difficult to get PCC from Syria, since our family members already left the country.





Badi_Rayan said:


> Good luck Raspberry. It's seriously annoying beyond description. They should at least publish something in their website about these delays as I've noticed that it's across alot of different demographics.


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Very frustrating indeed. They only give standard responses to calls and emails. I think we have the right to know what is the EXACT status of our application. Our medical exam and Police clearances are expiring soon. So we need to spend again, because of these delays. On top of that, it is now difficult to get PCC from Syria, since our family members already left the country.


Don't worry about PCC clearance from Syria. On their website they mention that from some countries (Syria being one of them) there is another document you can obtain instead which needs to be signed in the presence of someone with authority. Because they know about the situation there.
But still, like you said there are other documents that will expire it's not easy getting everything all over again.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think the other document is the Character Statutory Declaration. Our Case Officer asked for this document as well, and my husband brought it to the Australian Embassy for signature.


----------



## samer2323 (May 14, 2016)

Hello,
I am a new member to this forum, been through the whole pages
I am Syrian, applied 11/2015 from within Australia for 190.
still waiting.
hope you all and myself to have soon response.
Cheers.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

samer2323 said:


> Hello, I am a new member to this forum, been through the whole pages I am Syrian, applied 11/2015 from within Australia for 190. still waiting. hope you all and myself to have soon response. Cheers.


Hi Samer
Welcome to the thread ..
Actually there is no indication at all that there would be any grant here soon..

Have you been in Australian for long time ? Working ?


----------



## samer2323 (May 14, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Hi Samer
> Welcome to the thread ..
> Actually there is no indication at all that there would be any grant here soon..
> 
> Have you been in Australian for long time ? Working ?


Hello,
I have been in Australia for 4 years now. and been working for the same time , I hold 457 visa, still valid, I was granted a Bridging visa once I lodged my application


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

According to one member, he was told over the phone that the DIBP is busy with the year end paper works, so don't expect grants before July 1, the start of the new financial year. 

I guess our application will reach 14-16 months before we get a decision from them. So frustrating..


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> According to one member, he was told over the phone that the DIBP is busy with the year end paper works, so don't expect grants before July 1, the start of the new financial year. I guess our application will reach 14-16 months before we get a decision from them. So frustrating..


Yes the told me the same ..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

raspberry_0707 said:


> According to one member, he was told over the phone that the DIBP is busy with the year end paper works, so don't expect grants before July 1, the start of the new financial year.
> 
> I guess our application will reach 14-16 months before we get a decision from them. So frustrating..


Not true. I am receiving visa grants and DIBP communications re applications processing few times a week. DIBP is working in full force as of now I can see.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for giving us some hope, we are waiting for 1 year now. 

If they are working in full force, why until now they didn't reply my email sent last Mar 30? They need almost 2 months before they can return an email?

Phone calls to them are useless. No EXACT reason for the delay or the EXACT status of the visa process. They just ask to wait... wait... and wait... after one year of waiting... still no clear updates on the delay... 

We will file a complaint to IGIS soon, so we will know if the delay is in ASIO, other agencies or in DIBP..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Thanks for giving us some hope, we are waiting for 1 year now.
> 
> If they are working in full force, why until now they didn't reply my email sent last Mar 30? They need almost 2 months before they can return an email?
> 
> ...


well, for obvious reasons, their full force isn't always what we want it to be ...


----------



## samer2323 (May 14, 2016)

Hello everybody,
any news from any of you
I am impatiently waiting, no news


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Still no news.. I think we need to wait July 1.. just forget about it for now.. it will just cause unnecessary stress..


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

We already submitted a complaint to IGIS, and we are waiting for their response.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> We already submitted a complaint to IGIS, and we are waiting for their response.


hi raspberry ..

any updates at your end? did IGIS get back to you with any update so far ?
and what about your medical ? are you going to redo it again as it should be expired by now, did CO ask for it or not yet ?


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi @nightcrawler.. IGIS already replied and they took up our case. They said they will investigate and review our case. It will take 2-4 weeks.

Our police clearance already expired, and our medical exam will expire on July.

It'll be tedious to repeat the Police Clearance, because I need to re-apply for 3 different countries. As for the medical exam, it is not very expensive to do it here unlike in other countries, and we can get the result in 1 week.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi @nightcrawler.. IGIS already replied and they took up our case. They said they will investigate and review our case. It will take 2-4 weeks. Our police clearance already expired, and our medical exam will expire on July. It'll be tedious to repeat the Police Clearance, because I need to re-apply for 3 different countries. As for the medical exam, it is not very expensive to do it here unlike in other countries, and we can get the result in 1 week.


Good luck, inshallah you will get it soon


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

@nightcrawler Thanks a lot  we are hoping for the best.. 1 more month of waiting for the new financial year..


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good news guys! We received an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo our Medical Exam.

I think we are near the end of the waiting game..


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

That is excellent news. Hope you get your grant soon!




raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys! We received an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo our Medical Exam.
> 
> I think we are near the end of the waiting game..


----------



## MK4 (Dec 6, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys! We received an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo our Medical Exam.
> 
> I think we are near the end of the waiting game..


Congrats! 
A quick question though.. did they request new PCC's for all the PCC that you have submitted or only for those countries that you lived in during this year?


----------



## MK4 (Dec 6, 2015)

Why is everyone so quite suddenly? did everyone get a grant already 

Below are a few updates from my end
- Visa lodged 3-Dec-2015
- CO Contact Around Mid Jan-2016 (requesting some PCC's and documents)
- Feb 2016: I submitted all the docs except 1 PCC because i didn't manage to get it (I had 4 PCC's in total)
- May 2016: CO contact insisting on 1 pending PCC
- 1-Jul-2016: I managed to get the pending PCC and submit it. CO acknowledges it and confirms no other documents needed
- 20-Jul-2016: CO requests Polio vaccination certificate which i submited right away
- 22-Jul-2016: i requested a status update by email and asked them about the date my external checks commenced (to figure out how long i still have to wait). They replied with their standard email

"We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive time frame for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."

I am not sure if requesting the polio vaccine now is a good sign (since they never asked for it during the past 7 months), but the waiting game continues...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Neither positive nor negative , co asked for the same at the time of medical request last August


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks @saz8 and @MK4  We hope they can decide on our case next month. We are still waiting for the PCC they requested. 

They only asked for the PCC from the current country we are living. It is such a relief that they didn't ask for the Syrian PCC, because all our family members already left Syria.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys! We received an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo our Medical Exam.
> 
> I think we are near the end of the waiting game..


This is really strange. They still take a year to process 189 visas? that is scary... out:


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Due to series of bombings in Europe, I think thorough security check is expected. That makes the processing longer. 

DIBP is also understaff, because they retrenched a lot of staffs last December. They have a lot of backlog. The scarcity in receiving grants is not only observed among applicants from high risk countries. There should be a downpour of grants this July, but it is not the case this year.

We are still hoping for the best.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello all, 

By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.

Thank you all forum members, a special thanks for Saz on creating this group and for the wonderful morale boosting efforts, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.

patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats @nightcrawler  I'm happy for you!! Finally!!

For us, still no news. We just uploaded our new PCC a couple of days ago. Hopefully next week we will have some good news.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.
> 
> ...



MABROOOOOK , ... All the best for the next stage .. All what it takes is patience ..eventually the good news will come .


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Congrats @nightcrawler  I'm happy for you!! Finally!!
> 
> For us, still no news. We just uploaded our new PCC a couple of days ago. Hopefully next week we will have some good news.


many thanks raspberry , hopefully your grant is next week ..
i think i was luck to delay doing my first medical till sep 2015 (2 months after visa lodge), so co granted me as my medical is still valid

i feel you will be granted early next week

good luck,


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

WNSS said:


> MABROOOOOK , ... All the best for the next stage .. All what it takes is patience ..eventually the good news will come .


thanks a lot buddy, what a relief ..

your right, all what it needs is patience


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

You are lucky indeed. It was a good timing. I hope we delayed the medical also.. hehe.. I hope next week we can hear some good news from our CO.




nightcrawler said:


> many thanks raspberry , hopefully your grant is next week ..
> i think i was luck to delay doing my first medical till sep 2015 (2 months after visa lodge), so co granted me as my medical is still valid
> 
> i feel you will be granted early next week
> ...


----------



## MK4 (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats! Yalla now u can start a new thread for Syrians moving to Australia to help share knowledge about the transition


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge...


Congratulations @nightcrawler!! 
Did they ask you to renew PCC? How long did it take from new PCC submission to get the grant?
I have similar timeline to @raspberry_0707 with a week or two difference each step.
In June 26th, CO requested a ton of more documents including PCC renewal but didn't ask for medical exam which had already expired!
I submitted the docs in July 19th but still no update.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

@ MK4 and mumtazmq.

We are having a grp for lebanese and syrian applicants, please send pm for details.


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Kirkoven said:


> @ MK4 and mumtazmq.
> 
> We are having a grp for lebanese and syrian applicants, please send pm for details.


Dude, it is mutazmq 
I think I still need more posts to have PM feature


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

mutazmq said:


> Dude, it is mutazmq
> I think I still need more posts to have PM feature


right, sorry about that.


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

Congratulations Nightcrawler &#55357;&#56842;
I'm also still waiting. It's been one year one month now. PCs have expired and so have the medicals. I have no idea what logic they use to prioritise applications but there doesn't seem to be a system.
In June I received the copy paste email from them apologising for the delay etc.
Seriously this is just so frustrating how my life has been on hold for over a year.


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've been replying to messages regarding my number but I don't know if they were sent.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Congratulations Nightcrawler &#55357;&#56842;
> I'm also still waiting. It's been one year one month now. PCs have expired and so have the medicals. I have no idea what logic they use to prioritise applications but there doesn't seem to be a system.
> In June I received the copy paste email from them apologising for the delay etc.
> Seriously this is just so frustrating how my life has been on hold for over a year.


Thanks badi 

It will come for sure , all what it needs is some patience , I don't think there is a system for prioritizing applicants from high risk countries but I believe they will clear all the backlog in a month time ...


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Badi_Rayan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been replying to messages regarding my number but I don't know if they were sent.


As long as there is not an error message popping up after you ouch send button then it's working


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

MK4 said:


> Congrats! Yalla now u can start a new thread for Syrians moving to Australia to help share knowledge about the transition


Thanks 

It's worth it to start such a new thread ?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

mutazmq said:


> nightcrawler said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thanks Mutaz
No they didn't ask me to renew pcc as mine was stil valid

I think they will ask you to renew medical shortly as your case should be ready for grant by now


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Thanks nightcrawler
They asked me to renew PCCs, work permits in all countries I worked in, ID cards, scan of passport travel pages, renew statutory declaration, resume, bank statements, birth certificate, renew form 80, renew form 1221. 
Crazy hell of documents after 14 months of lodging the visa application.

Lets see how it goes!


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Where are you Mutaz ?

That's really a lot, anyways you don't have to be worried , type of requirements depends on co..

For me, co asked for certified passport pages for all pages contain stamps , I had to certify tens of papers back then 

Your grant shloud be just around the corner mate


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, a lot indeed! Thanks man, hope so.

I'm currently in Muscat


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry I meant where are you from ?


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

From Syria


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck bro


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

mutazmq said:


> Thanks nightcrawler
> They asked me to renew PCCs, work permits in all countries I worked in, ID cards, scan of passport travel pages, renew statutory declaration, resume, bank statements, birth certificate, renew form 80, renew form 1221.
> Crazy hell of documents after 14 months of lodging the visa application.
> 
> Lets see how it goes!


OMG! Why they asked you to renew almost all the documents. Did they lose the copy of your documents, or you didn't upload it before?

Still no news from our side. It's been 1 week since we uploaded our new PCC. I hope this month they will make a decision on our case. Sigh..


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> OMG! Why they asked you to renew almost all the documents. Did they lose the copy of your documents, or you didn't upload it before?


No, they have all documents. They explicitly said that my documents expired and I need to upload updated ones!!
According to their processing "standards", it takes up to 6 weeks to review your updated documents.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

@mutazmq good luck. Hopefully we'll receive some good news this month.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good news guys!

Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday.  Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it. 

I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.

For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.

Thank you for all your support and encouragement.  

Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope.

BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


----------



## Mohamadhawi (Jun 18, 2015)

good newssss congratssss

you deserve it after long waitttt.

what about IED???


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday.  ...


Congratulations!! Wish you best luck at your new home 

For me, it is a month now since I updated my documents but no reply!


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday.  Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Raspberry!!! That is indeed great news as you've been there alot. Get packing and good luck in your new life ahead


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Congratulations raspberry , that's really a good news , all what it needs is patience


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks a lot @Mohamadhawi  I hope you get your grant soon as well.

The IED is based on the latest PCC and Medical Exam. We have until 13 July 2017 to make our first entry, but we are planning to go there next month.



Mohamadhawi said:


> good newssss congratssss
> 
> you deserve it after long waitttt.
> 
> what about IED???


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks @mutazmq 

Try to call them. Chances are your Case Officer didn't go back to your file to review it, because they have a lot of backlog. They are supposed to check your case 28 days after they requested for new information.

When I called last Monday, the operator told me that she will leave a note for the Case Officer.

Good luck. I hope you receive your grant soon.



mutazmq said:


> Congratulations!! Wish you best luck at your new home
> 
> For me, it is a month now since I updated my documents but no reply!


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks @Badi_Rayan 

Nobody will feel the pain of waiting for this visa processing except you guys. You are my source of strength. I didn't feel so alone in this journey. Thank you so much.



Badi_Rayan said:


> Congratulations Raspberry!!! That is indeed great news as you've been there alot. Get packing and good luck in your new life ahead


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you so much @nightcrawler 

I hope to see you there next month.  



nightcrawler said:


> Congratulations raspberry , that's really a good news , all what it needs is patience


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> When I called last Monday, the operator told me that she will leave a note for the Case Officer.


Thanks raspberry_0707!
How can I reach the operator? Whenever I call it hangs up once the answer machine finishes!


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Sure , please keep in touch


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

This number is for Adelaide team +61731367000

Just stay on the line. Don't end the call even if you hear that they cannot take your call at this time. If you stay on the line you will be connected to an operator. Just be sure to call during Australia office hours.


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Thank you. I called same number within working hours but it just disconnects after the answer machine finishes.
I'm gonna try again on Monday.


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good luck @mutazmq

I hope your call will get through. Send them an email if you really can't connect.


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Guys, I got my grant today   Thank God!
But last entry date for me is too soon! So I'm using Eid public holiday to land there for a few days. Please PM me if anyone would like to meet up in Melbourne. I will be there Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

Thank you all for the information and support and wish good luck for whoever is still waiting!

--Waiting period is 15.5 months


----------



## Badi_Rayan (Mar 30, 2016)

mutazmq said:


> Guys, I got my grant today   Thank God!
> But last entry date for me is too soon! So I'm using Eid public holiday to land there for a few days. Please PM me if anyone would like to meet up in Melbourne. I will be there Thursday, Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Thank you all for the information and support and wish good luck for whoever is still waiting!
> ...


Great news mate!!
Congratulations and good luck in your new life 😀


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

@Badi_Rayan, thank you very much 
Wish you best luck!


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratz @mutazmq


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Congratz @mutazmq


Thank you very much @raspberry_0707


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

mutazmq said:


> Guys, I got my grant today   Thank God!
> But last entry date for me is too soon! So I'm using Eid public holiday to land there for a few days. Please PM me if anyone would like to meet up in Melbourne. I will be there Thursday, Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Thank you all for the information and support and wish good luck for whoever is still waiting!
> ...


Congrats mate. lane:


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Thanks a lot @successcre8or


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

mutazmq said:


> Guys, I got my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## mutazmq (May 3, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## samer2323 (May 14, 2016)

Hi all.
one year passed. got pr today
wish u all quick granted pr


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

samer2323 said:


> Hi all.
> one year passed. got pr today
> wish u all quick granted pr


congratulations Samer, wonderful news ..
good luck


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Any body relocated already ?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

I did the first entry only, will Ben moving for good in couple of months ...
What are you going to do with taxes on your earnings outside Australia ? On your salaries I mean


----------



## raspberry_0707 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi guys.. It's been a while. Congrats to all who received their grants. 

Right after we received our grant, I already applied online. After 1 week of applying online I received an interview in Brisbane, then after another 1 week I received an interview in Melbourne. 

I flew in last Sep 3, and I attended both interviews. Fortunately, I got the job in Brisbane. I worked there for 2 months, then I got a better offer in Melbourne. So I moved to Melbourne in the middle of November.

It is possible to get an interview offshore, so apply online 1 month before you plan to move to Australia, and include in the cover letter when are you arriving. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## Talal.da87 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi all

I submitted my app on the 8th of OCT 2016 got first CO contact in the 18th of OCT, however, i think my CO is a bit strange she asked for English evidence for my daughter which is 1.5 yrs old and didn't ask for English evidence for my wife, furthermore she asked for FORM 80 which i had already uploaded it in the 8th of OCT, also she asked for passport copies attested by a public notary and for FORM 1221.
i wonder why she asked for English for my daughter and why she asked for FORM 80 again, anyway my wife got the IELTS and i uploaded all the documents in the 13th of NOV.
Currently my immi account status is assessment in progress.
i am afraid that i might be delayed because of her not being accurate and she may ask again for additional stuff, by the way i replied to her on the GSM ADELAIDE email couple of times and she didn't reply back, is that the right way to contact the CO !!??. (HER NAME IS ANNA)
please share with me your thoughts and do you think i should contact them by phone to clarify my case status.
Thanks for making this wonderful thread.
cheeers..


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> I did the first entry only, will Ben moving for good in couple of months ...
> What are you going to do with taxes on your earnings outside Australia ? On your salaries I mean


You dont need to worry for taxes until you are actually residing in Australia .


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi guys.. It's been a while. Congrats to all who received their grants.
> 
> Right after we received our grant, I already applied online. After 1 week of applying online I received an interview in Brisbane, then after another 1 week I received an interview in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Great News Raspberry, you are very lucky to get job on arrival and getting interviews before that, the market doesnt look ok at the moment .. pl let us know how things are there as actual resident , how your husband doing with job search ?


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Talal.da87 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I submitted my app on the 8th of OCT 2016 got first CO contact in the 18th of OCT, however, i think my CO is a bit strange she asked for English evidence for my daughter which is 1.5 yrs old and didn't ask for English evidence for my wife, furthermore she asked for FORM 80 which i had already uploaded it in the 8th of OCT, also she asked for passport copies attested by a public notary and for FORM 1221.
> i wonder why she asked for English for my daughter and why she asked for FORM 80 again, anyway my wife got the IELTS and i uploaded all the documents in the 13th of NOV.
> ...


I think she wanted your wife IELTS and by mistake she put your daughter , as you have provided all requirements , all what you need to do now is to be patient and wait , some of the guys waited more than 15 months , it is early for phone calls ( until you 6 months at least from last contact ), the process takes time , specially for Syrians and some other nationalities at this stage . Patience .that's the magic word for you now.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am living in Dubai and will lodge my visa application soon. How long does it usually takes to receive the grant for Syrians?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in Dubai and will lodge my visa application soon. How long does it usually takes to receive the grant for Syrians?


About 12 months


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello, 

Any Syrian here still waiting for grant or recently applied for visa?


----------



## saifraslan (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi, I've lodged my application on 27th March 2017. CO contacted 21st April asking for more documents including PCC, medicals and forms 80 and 1221. Received another correspondence from the CO on 17th July asking for evidence of military service exemption and very strange request (copies of all our passport pages including cover pages). I don't know why they might want a copy of all pages.

From what members are sharing it is clear that the process takes somewhere between 10 and 15 months from lodging date.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

saifraslan said:


> Hi, I've lodged my application on 27th March 2017. CO contacted 21st April asking for more documents including PCC, medicals and forms 80 and 1221. Received another correspondence from the CO on 17th July asking for evidence of military service exemption and very strange request (copies of all our passport pages including cover pages). I don't know why they might want a copy of all pages.
> 
> From what members are sharing it is clear that the process takes somewhere between 10 and 15 months from lodging date.


I was also been asked to provide front cover page of my passport as well as form 1399. I also provided passport copy, but not for all pages. Only for pages which have visa stamp.

I gave all of these information on 07th June 2017 and I have not heard from them. 

I am also in the UAE. Please PM with your mobile number so we can discuss. 

So don't worry it is normal


----------



## saifraslan (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks this is my first post so I cant actually send a PM. Send me a message with your number and I'll call you.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

saifraslan said:


> Thanks this is my first post so I cant actually send a PM. Send me a message with your number and I'll call you.




I am unable to send you messages. 

Please post more so you will be eligible to send or post ur mobile here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saifraslan (Aug 13, 2017)

Why did they ask you to fill this form? Did you serve in the military?


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello,

Hope all of you have been granted your PR, and that's why this forum is no more active

I really appreciate if someone can advise on my concern below:

I have not done me militarily service, neither paid the equivalent amount " Badal", will this matter be in question during the visa process, and does it affect my PR grant decision?

Thanks,


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

F.H82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope all of you have been granted your PR, and that's why this forum is no more active
> 
> ...


Yes, it will. You have to explain why it is not available. Where are you currently?


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Abood, will send you a private message if you don't mind


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

*New GRANT*

Hello Guys

any news about new grants? i've lodge my application on 19-06-2017 and CO contacted on 23-08-2017

On immitracker I saw some Syrian got grant after 144 & 176 days


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Nedsrtark said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> any news about new grants? i've lodge my application on 19-06-2017 and CO contacted on 23-08-2017
> 
> On immitracker I saw some Syrian got grant after 144 & 176 days


It is case to case. 

Have you been asked to submit medicals? have you done military service in Syria?


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Abood said:


> It is case to case.
> 
> Have you been asked to submit medicals? have you done military service in Syria?


I provided Medicals and PCC before co contact

I didn't go to the military since i'm the only child, should I provide evidence or wait for CO to ask?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Nedsrtark said:


> I provided Medicals and PCC before co contact
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go to the military since i'm the only child, should I provide evidence or wait for CO to ask?




You have to provide. Now it is too late. Wait until the co asks for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

saz82 said:


> We applied in March. Entering 8 months now. Husband (Syrian) has not been to Syria for over 13 years. Born and raised in Kuwait. Last correspondence with the department was in August saying we are under external security checks and they don't know how long it will be. Still waiting.




Hi Saz82,

This Security Check and external verification is only for some candidates not for all.

Wishing you fast Grant and best of Luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

sharafatal said:


> Hi Saz82,
> 
> This Security Check and external verification is only for some candidates not for all.
> 
> ...




I don’t believe that security check is a problem. All guys who were late had problems in their papers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Dears

Please help about Passport Update

I'm planning to renew my Passport cuz it will expire, I lodged 189 application on 01-06-2017 and CO contacted for more than 2 months

When I receive the new passport should I update the information directly?? or wait until I grant the visa to avoid any delay??

Is that true that form 929 no longer required since the update in online now?

Thanks


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Nedsrtark said:


> Dears
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. You can do it online. 
Check update us section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Abood said:


> Yes. You can do it online.
> Check update us section
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Nedsrtark said:


> Dears
> 
> Please help about Passport Update
> 
> ...


In addition to the online update on immiacount submit a Certified copy of your new passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page to avoid any new CO contact as most of Syrian applicants have been asked for the same.
what is your visa subclass 189 or 190?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

F.H82 said:


> In addition to the online update on immiacount submit a Certified copy of your new passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page to avoid any new CO contact as most of Syrian applicants have been asked for the same.
> what is your visa subclass 189 or 190?


I didn't send true copy. they accepted high quality scan


----------



## Zizo1979 (May 29, 2014)

Hello everyone.

It is nice to see an active thread for Syrian, I've completed my ACS assessment and tried PTE once with acceptable scores, but will try again. I've two questions. 

currently, how long after applying the application, the visa will be issued for Syrians?

I hear about employment verification. I claimed the points out of two employers although I have four. And it is easy to verify my current employer, but my previews one is dissolved, no more operating, and I have only the experience letter signed by my direct manager with his contacts. Is this enough for verification?

Thank you all.


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> In addition to the online update on immiacount submit a Certified copy of your new passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page to avoid any new CO contact as most of Syrian applicants have been asked for the same.
> what is your visa subclass 189 or 190?


brother 

You are right
I've already gone to Australian embassy and made true copy, they stamp on every paper that has visa or stamp, and I signed Statutory Declaration 

The new passport will not have any stamp, will they ask again for a true copy??

My visa is 189


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Abood said:


> I didn't send true copy. they accepted high quality scan


5 Months elapsed since I lodge an application
I'm frustrated with waiting :rip:
Most people receive grant after 2-3 months


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Nedsrtark said:


> 5 Months elapsed since I lodge an application
> 
> I'm frustrated with waiting :rip:
> 
> Most people receive grant after 2-3 months




Any CO contact? Where r u now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Abood said:


> Any CO contact? Where r u now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO contacted 23-08-2017 ask for passport true copy Self and Spouse, Statuary Declaration, IELTS for spouse

13-09-2017 information provided 

I'm in Saudia Arabia continuously for more than 7 years


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Nedsrtark said:


> CO contacted 23-08-2017 ask for passport true copy Self and Spouse, Statuary Declaration, IELTS for spouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did the co ask for medicals or you already provided? My case was very straight and didn’t take too much time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Abood said:


> Did the co ask for medicals or you already provided? My case was very straight and didn’t take too much time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medicals & Pcc al front loaded them already


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nedsrtark said:


> brother
> 
> You are right
> I've already gone to Australian embassy and made true copy, they stamp on every paper that has visa or stamp, and I signed Statutory Declaration
> ...


I believe there will be no harm on submitting a certified copy of the bio-data page only in anticipation of the CO contact. this is not relating to the travel history ( visa and entry exit stamps).

In my case co asked for a certified copy of the bio-data page and only colored scan (not certified ) of pages with visa and entry exit stamps.

my visa is 190
Good luck brother


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Zizo1979 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> It is nice to see an active thread for Syrian, I've completed my ACS assessment and tried PTE once with acceptable scores, but will try again. I've two questions.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Third party evidence such as bank statement, work permits, attested contract are mandatory for any employment you are claiming points for.

no clear time frame for the process of any visa application regardless of nationality. However, it is observed that 190 visas are being processed faster compared to the 189.

Good luck


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Any Syrian still waiting for grant??


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

*Syrian PCC*

Hi guys I lodged my visa about a month ago and submitted a Syrian PCC for my wife who is a Syrian national but is residing overseas. The PCC states that its only valid for 3 months. I'm afraid that by the time a CO is assigned it will already be expired. Do you guys have any experience with this?


----------

